# Mediaset Premium: ecco i nuovi prezzi in netto aumento.



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Luglio 2015)

Com'era ampiamente prevedibile, l'acquisto dell'esclusiva della CL ha portato ad un notevole aumento dei prezzi di listino per i pacchetti Mediaset Premium. Eccoli in dettaglio: 

*Le offerte si riferiscono ai nuovi abbonamenti a partire da oggi. Per i vecchi abbonati i prezzi resteranno bloccati almeno fino a gennaio. In ogni caso, quando gli aumenti toccheranno anche i vecchi abbonati, quest'ultimi riceveranno una lettera che li avviserà dell'accaduto. Ed a quel punto potranno recedere dal contratto senza penali.*

Nuovo listino Mediaset Premium:

1) Serie&Doc + Cinema + Infinity + Smart Cam + HD + PLAY: *19,00€/mese per 12 mesi (2 mesi di Calcio & Sport inclusi), dopo 26,00€/mese**

2) Serie&Doc + Calcio&Sport + Smart Cam + HD + PLAY: *36,00€/mese (2 mesi di Cinema + Infinity inclusi)***

3) Serie&Doc + Cinema + Infinity + Calcio&Sport + Smart Cam + HD + PLAY: *26,00€/mese per 6 mesi, dopo 42,00€/mese*

La Smart Cam, in comodato d'uso, trasforma la TV in una Smart TV. Arriverà automaticamente ai nuovi abbonati. Invece i vecchi abbonati dovranno richiederla esplicitamente. A seconda del pacchetto scelto in HD sono presenti i canali: Premium Cinema HD, Premium Cinema 2 HD, Premium Action HD, Premium Crime HD, Premium Calcio HD e Premium Sport HD (fruibili se dotati di Smart Cam, Cam o Decoder HD).

In caso di recesso nel 1° anno dall’attivazione è previsto un costo operatore pari ad 11,10€, oltre al recupero di tutti gli sconti promozionali fruiti. Il costo della restituzione della SMART CAM è a carico del cliente sino ad un massimo di 20€.

*La situazione attuale dei Diritti TV è questa:*  http://www.milanworld.net/diritti-...b-e-premier-league-la-situazione-vt27986.html


----------



## Aragorn (1 Luglio 2015)

In pratica il cliente calciofilo pagherà di più per un servizio inferiore a quello dell'anno precedente, molto conveniente


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Luglio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> In pratica il cliente calciofilo pagherà di più per un servizio inferiore a quello dell'anno precedente, molto conveniente



4 squadre in meno in campionato (ma le 8 più importanti ci sono ed anche la Diretta Goal su tutti i campi), però in più c'è la CL in esclusiva. Per me non è affatto un servizio inferiore rispetto allo scorso anno, anzi. 

Però l'aumento lo trovo comunque esagerato. Purtroppo il cliente la prende sempre in quel posto


----------



## Aragorn (1 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> 4 squadre in meno in campionato (ma le 8 più importanti ci sono ed anche la Diretta Goal su tutti i campi), però in più c'è la CL in esclusiva. Per me non è affatto un servizio inferiore rispetto allo scorso anno, anzi.
> 
> Però l'aumento lo trovo comunque esagerato. Purtroppo il cliente la prende sempre in quel posto



Io ho Sky quindi non sono informatissimo sulle offerte passate di MP, dunque probabilmente hai ragione. Certo però che le perdite di Fox Sports e dell'Europa League non sono il massimo, soprattutto il primo. Più che altro perchè le gare di Champions sono le più facili da "scroccare"


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> 4 squadre in meno in campionato (ma le 8 più importanti ci sono ed anche la Diretta Goal su tutti i campi), però in più c'è la CL in esclusiva. *Per me non è affatto un servizio inferiore rispetto allo scorso anno, anzi.*
> 
> Però l'aumento lo trovo comunque esagerato. Purtroppo il cliente la prende sempre in quel posto



Io sono abbonata a Premium e non sono d'accordo, avrei firmato tutta la vita per riavere le stesse cose dello scorso anno, tutte le partite estere ( a parte la bundesliga) + Serie B e Europa League, quest'anno la serie A le migliori squadre e la Cl piu le telecamere negli spogliatoi e l'intervista a fine prime tempo cosa che a me non frega minimamente sono molto arrabbiata sinceramente, servizio ridicolo vedrà solo alcune della serie A e la Cl e poi il nulla totale.


----------



## sion (1 Luglio 2015)

la perdita di fox sports per me,per i miei gusti,e' gravissima..vorrei fare uno dei 2 a sto punto a prezzi umani propenderei per sky..


----------



## Kaw (1 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Com'era ampiamente prevedibile, l'acquisto dell'esclusiva della CL ha portato ad un notevole aumento dei prezzi di listino per i pacchetti Mediaset Premium. Eccoli in dettaglio:
> 
> *Le offerte si riferiscono ai nuovi abbonamenti a partire da oggi. Per i vecchi abbonati i prezzi resteranno bloccati almeno fino a gennaio. In ogni caso, quando gli aumenti toccheranno anche i vecchi abbonati, quest'ultimi riceveranno una lettera che li avviserà dell'accaduto. Ed a quel punto potranno recedere dal contratto senza penali.*
> 
> ...


Io sono cliente SKY da sempre, e nonostante sia incavolato per la perdita della Champions, devo dire che mai passerei a Mediaset.
L'offerta di Premium è troppo limitata, cioè puntano tutto sul calcio e hanno tentato il colpo grosso con la CL ma per il resto c'è il nulla. Solo la Serie A e neanche tutta.
Cioè SKY ha tutto il resto del calcio, e F1, Motomondiale, insieme a Eurosport tutto il tennis (sto seguendo Wimbledon adesso con tutti i campi collegati), qualificazioni delle nazionali, tutti i Mondiali, Olimpiadi, e altri sport che io non seguo ma fanno parte dell'offerta (basket, rugby, etc...).
Cioè io non so cosa pensano di ottenere a Mediaset con questa offerta, a meno di soddisfare solo coloro a cui interessa il calcio nostrano e la Champions.


----------



## martinmilan (1 Luglio 2015)

offerta che definire ridicola è poco...stesso prezzo ma senza fox sports che è la cosa più bella che c' era...inoltre per chi usa la prepagata non ha diritto ne alla champions ne al pay per view...


----------

